# Academy find... P238 with polished/engraved slide



## scubapro

During one of my frequent spontaneous stops to the Academy gun case this evening, the clerk pulled a little gem out of the safe (if it had been in the display case, I expect it would have been gone!). Although I wasn't looking for a Sig P238, I couldn't pass this one up.

The slide is polished (either polished stainless or nickel) and engraved. I'm talking _*real* _looking engraving -- not some machine roll mark -- to the sides and top of the slide. The engraving made have been done via automation -- but it is actually "cut" into the metal, with the sharp edge feel you would get from custom/hand engraving. It does not look or feel like laser engraving. The frame is matte blue, and it has pink Hogue rubber wrap-around grips with finger grooves installed. It also has front and rear Siglite night sights installed.

Very impressive looking for sure. I've searched the internet (gunbroker, Sig website, etc) and can find no other example like this. I suppose it could be one of the "special" production runs for Academy (the box is not marked as such), or a newer offering that hasn't made it to the company website just yet. Has anyone else seen this particular model of the P238?

The label on the box is marked P238-380-ESP

I don't think that my bride will "confiscate" it as her own, because she isn't big into the "pink" thing. I'll either change out the grips to something else -- or, I suppose I could be secure in my "manhood" and use it as is...:whistling:

This was the only one they had -- but the clerk said that he thought they had sold another just like it.

I'll get pics up shortly. It will make a nice BBQ gun...


----------



## scubapro

Evidently, it was featured at the SHOT Show... With an impressive MSRP!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

I just bought a Springfield XDS. Should be in next week. If I don't like it I'm going to pop on a p238. I'm don't want one for show though. I like that they are set up like a small 1911. Sweet little pocket pills.


----------



## MrFish

http://www.impactguns.com/sig-238-380-lady-238380lady-798681428892.aspx

Looks like the same engraving.


----------



## FowlHunter13

Great looking gun and unlike any I have seen before either. Can I ask what Academy was asking for that particular gun? I would love to find another one like that. Not to worry about the grips. A gun with pink grips will shoot just as straight and take out a would be attacker just as good and any other color. That one sure would look good with some rosewood or a gray laminate grips on it though. Nice find!


----------



## saku39

Just a heads up on the XD-S i have a friend that works at SA and he said the XD-S are in production stages and there are only 3 in the u.s as displays, i dont think they will be shipping for a LONG time ...

Saw the sig at academy, looks crazy, so shiny, priced under 600


----------



## scubapro

This one was $529 -- definitely a better price than the Impact Guns offering. The engraving does look similar. However, I much prefer the matte black frame over the red cerakoted "lady" offered by Sig.

I guess the one Saku39 saw was the previous example that Academy sold from the display case. I was pleased that this one never made it on display to be pawed by a bunch of goobs in the store. It came fresh out of the sealed protective bag by me!

I'll try to take some better pics and get them up tomorrow. If others like this show up in the store, I recommend jumping on them at first sight!

I'm thinking I'll go with some type of premium wood grip on this one. I agree, either rosewood or gray laminate would look great.


----------



## PompChaser315

Grassflatsfisher said:


> I just bought a Springfield XDS. Should be in next week. If I don't like it I'm going to pop on a p238. I'm don't want one for show though. I like that they are set up like a small 1911. Sweet little pocket pills.


Where did you find it in stock??


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

FUPAGUNT said:


> Where did you find it in stock??


Scott's in Jay is suppose to take delivery on them in the next 2 weeks. I'm sure Mikes will have some around the same time. I went ahead and reserved one.


----------



## TheCaptKen

Those grips look like aftermarket Hogue grips. Never seen any come from Sig that way. Just be careful and don't let the color of your gun clash with the color of your shoes.


----------



## scubapro

The grips do appear to be made by Hogue, but they are marked Sig Sauer...


----------



## reel_crazy

i love everthing about my p380 cept the ##@! plastic trigger

rich


----------



## deersniper270

scubapro said:


> The grips do appear to be made by Hogue, but they are marked Sig Sauer...


The grips are a hogue special made for sig. I have the black ones.


----------



## bigbulls

Scuba, should have come to Mikes over the last couple of months if you were looking for a 238. We had the P238 with stainless slide (two tone), same black Hogue grip, night sights, extended magazine, and sig laser for $500. We have more of those guns ordered but I don't know that they are still going to be that cheap.




> Scott's in Jay is suppose to take delivery on them in the next 2 weeks. I'm sure Mikes will have some around the same time. I went ahead and reserved one.


Yeah Rob, we've got a bunch ordered and SA keeps telling us they are suppose to start shipping them. Two months ago they said they would be shipping in two weeks. Still have yet to see the first one.


----------



## scubapro

Great price on the P238. I use an Academy credit card for my business travels -- so I accumulate quite a few $25 rewards cards every couple of months. Thus, I actually paid about $100 less for this one out of my own pocket. Love those reward programs!


----------



## bigbulls

I hear ya. Love that "free money".


----------



## Splittine

I held one at Academy about 30min ago. Cool looking gun, would look sharp with woods grips. Almost walked out with it but talked myself out of it.


----------



## scubapro

Good to know they got another one in stock. I don't expect that it will last through the day!


----------

